# Kelly McGillis the Actress



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2014)

Kelly McGillis is know for her appearances in Top Gun and The Accused...



> Kelly McGillis
> 
> With a healthy outlook in rural digs, the “Top Gun” star is hitting the
> big screen again and starting over on her terms.
> ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 6, 2014)

Can't say she impressed me greatly as a looker or an actress in her earlier days.  But I can see where she'd be suited to the more mature roles with some character to them.  Good for her on her attitude and outlook on life too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2014)

I thought she was much hotter in _Witness_ as a chaste Amish woman than in the much-vaunted _Top Gun_. 

I wasn't aware that she had disappeared, nor that she had resumed her career. She just isn't really on my radar. Maybe her newer stuff is worth a look, I don't know, but I'm too busy watching _Bugs Bunny_ reruns to care ...


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 7, 2014)

I was in love with her back then.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 7, 2014)

She looks great and I can see some wrinkles and crow-feet, it is the face of a naturally aging woman.  I was pleased to read she admires Judi Dench, Judi is a good role model for all women.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 7, 2014)

I enjoyed her so much in her movies, we ate at her (and her ex's) restaurant in Key West, thinking we may see her!  HA!  But the food was great!

I was shocked to say the least when Kelly came out about 10 yrs ago.  Not that there's anything wrong with that, it just caught me by surprise.  I think she and her partner got married, not sure about that, but she leads a gay lifestyle and is very open about it.

She's a beautiful woman and great actress.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 7, 2014)

More power to her.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 7, 2014)

That Guy said:


> More power to her.



Absolutely!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 7, 2014)

That Guy said:


> More power to her.



She will need that with the current weather.


----------

